

LinkedIn Intro - an update on company's blog - nikhilwhirlwind

Updates (as on the company&#x27;s engineering blog):<p>1) You have to opt-in and install Intro before you see LinkedIn profiles in any email.<p>2) Usernames, passwords, OAuth tokens, and email contents are not permanently stored anywhere inside LinkedIn data centers. Instead, these are stored on your iPhone.<p>3) Once you install Intro, a new Mail account is created on your iPhone. Only the email in this new Intro Mail account goes via LinkedIn; other Mail accounts are not affected in any way.<p>4) All communication from the Mail app to the LinkedIn Intro servers is fully encrypted. Likewise, all communication from the LinkedIn Intro servers to your email provider (e.g. Gmail or Yahoo! Mail) is fully encrypted.<p>5) Your emails are only accessed when the Mail app is retrieving emails from your email provider. LinkedIn servers automatically look up the &quot;From&quot; email address, so that Intro can then be inserted into the email.<p>For the entire post:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;engineering.linkedin.com&#x2F;mobile&#x2F;linkedin-intro-doing-impossible-ios#!
======
dredmorbius
Users don't understand rights. This entire application is a misfeature, should
be blocked by Apple, and the security holes identified fixed.

My own response is that the sooner I can pull my information from LinkedIn the
better. My own legitimate profile is little more than a placeholder, though
the social graph itself is more than I'd prefer to leave there, given the
attitude the company has increasingly been showing toward personal and private
data.

